# Liberty's All about me day



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I glad you and your sweet Liberty had a wonderful day together. Savor every one of the special moments.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how absolutely wonderful! treasure every precious memory.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay... I thought I was done with the tears for today... so glad you got to play and end on a fantastic day! What a beautiful memory is right!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you had a nice day together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bittersweet moments while sharing time with our dogs are some of my best memories - somehow each and every moment becomes even more special.

I am so glad that you and Liberty got to spend today building a beautiful memory.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!! What a great way to spend a special day with a most special lady. You didn't have anyone videoing did you? (hint, hint)


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a wonderful day you and Liberty. I am so glad that you both had that special moment together.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a sweet post. Days like that are so special. I'm so glad you had a lovely day with your special girl.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is so sweet and wonderful.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Through teary eyes I am typing to tell you that is such an awesome story. I am so glad Liberty got an All About Me Day! Give her a special pat on the head and tell her job well done from me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread about the world's prettiest golden girl. You and she are in my thoughts daily.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That makes me want to cry. I'm happy that you are still making some wonderful memories with Liberty. I wish she could be with you forever.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I woke up thinking about Libby today, wondering how she is doing?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

::knock wood:: 
Liberty is still having primarily 'good days'. 
Just this morning was 'helping' my youngest son pack his lunch - (read: hovering underfoot just in case he should happen to drop some meat or cheese on the floor). So her appetite has not changed...
She and Trace still have their wrestle-mania & chase-me sessions...
She still want to help me fold laundry and is usually first on the scene to pick up anything that I should happen to drop anything...
She just cant walk or run as long as she used to...


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I am SO glad you got to enjoy each other in the ring again! (Even though it made me cry.) Thank you for posting.


----------

